# Is this normal? (Primer Indentations)



## Nickster (Dec 11, 2006)

I was cleaning up my brass and noticed that the primers had some strange indentations on them. I was shooting an XD 45 compact using CCI blazer brass ammo. The gun probably only has about 350 rounds through it. I am not sure if this is a normal indentation or not. I have never really paid much attention to the primers before, I usually just sweep the brass up and dump it in the bucket at the range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got one powerful hammer spring or some awful soft primers. Does it do the same thing to Winchester or any other ammo? If it does I would have a gunsmith check it out. If it doesn't then I would quit using that brand of ammo. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's pretty common. The firing pin is remaining in contact with the primer while the barrel is unlocking, hence the funny little "drag" mark. I believe this is sometimes from semi-hot ammo, sometimes from a weakish firing pin spring.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Normal.


----------

